# Lo comprenden REALMENTE al 555 y los CI en general?



## Sutson (Dic 29, 2012)

Esta duda es esencial para mi, ya que es una cuestion obviada en todos los manuales que yo he leido, hasta que punto comprendemos el funcionamiento de un Circuito Integrado? Las conecciones exteriores, nos las aprendemos de memoria, las seguimos siempre segun el datasheet, o es algo que comprendiendo el funcionamiento interno, es "obvio" que conectar y donde..?
Esa es mi cuestion.. los manuales para mi parecer, son todos malos en el sentido que, hay cosas tan obvias para el escritor, que se olvida explicarlas y escribirla en estos textos.

Que hacen ustedes personalmente? Cuando quieren armar un circuito, que pasos siguen? Se aprenden el funcionamiento de los CI que lo van a componer, o que metodologia siguen?
Con la electronica analogica, estoy en la misma, cuando hace falta saberce tal o cual ecuaciones? y como implementarlas? Es terrible que uno tenga que deducir siempre que es lo que el escritor o diseñador de tal o cual diagrama/circuito quiso hacer. 

Esas son algunas de mis dudas 

P.D.: Pongo como titulo al 555 porque es el que me despierta la duda... ustedes realmente entienden bien porque tienen esos componentes en cada pin? que es lo que hacen estos de afuera respecto los circuitos que tienen internamente? o en verdad, no es relevante comprenderlo...


----------



## Dano (Dic 29, 2012)

Creo que el problema es que vos estas armando un circuito en ves de disenarlo... Armar un circuito no esta mal para aprender, pero realmente la electronica esta en el papel, en sentarse y romperse el coco con un libro.
Para entender el 555 como astable es bueno saber conceptos como ''osciladores'',''sistemas realimentados (positivamente en este caso)'',si lees sobre osciladores vas ver mucho de RC, asi que entender circuitos RC tambien es necesario.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 29, 2012)

sabes como es tu gato por dentro ??
o tu hermana ??? 
no.

aprendes observandola, entendiendo su comportamiento, y asi hacemos todos.

tenes EN ESTO  desde el tipo que quiere circuitos seguros y que funcionen para armarlos y no le interesa entenderlos............... hasta el loco que profundiza al nivel de las lagunas, electrones, junturas y demas.
pero mira, en LA ELECTRONICA TENES TODO :
desde la explicacion de un diodo, a un transistor, luego de las compuertas, luego arreglos de compuertas que forman un filp flop ...
nada es oculto, todo es muy transparente.
lo que quieras estudiar / profundizar esta ahi.

es cosa tuya.

te repito, esta ahi......... tus dudas son tuyas y son tu culpa .
elegi vos el nivel de comprension que quieras y a ese nivel movete, no es algo que cuestione yo, me parece bien el nivel que desees .

luego de que si, hay cosas que no pone la data sheet, pero es por que para el 95 % de la gente o mas no le interesa.
*ojala (y esto te lo digo muy en serio) en todo se hiciesen datasheets como en electronica, sabes como lo extraño , cuando quiero info de baterias, o info de algun gabinete y las caracteristicas de el pvc , que soporta, o si quiero info de un adhesivo , o de  cualquier cosa.
las datasheet de electronica son bastante formales, ordenadas y completas , las de buena marca , no lo ves en otros productos *


por que no especificas u n poco mas a que vas ?? con algun ejemplo .

saludos


----------



## Sutson (Dic 29, 2012)

gracias por las respuestas... toda la razon con lo de que estaria buenisimo que todo tenga datasheets.. cuanto soporta tal tubo chapa o tornillo incluso, tracción y compresión maxima, características corrosivas, y demas datos, no estaria mal 
el drama en gerenal para mi, es cuando encontras circuitos de todo, pero no entendes como es que lo diseñaron  o que razonamientos siguieron.. lo digo por ejemplo en los circuitos de las revistas, cekit, o saber electronica por ejemplo.... te dan un circuito y una explicacion muy vaga del mismo.. no entendes como es que calcularon el valor de cada componente y el porque de la presencia y ubicacion en donde se allan conectados cada uno.. 
Esto mas que nada en electronica analogica, como es el caso con los amplificadores de audio o los sintonizadores de RF, pero a mi criterio, no creo que hagan falta tantos calculos, y si los hay, practicamente nunca hay calculos que lleguen a derivadas o integrales, asique por eso no entiendo porque no describen los procedimientos deductivos que se tomo en cuenta paso por paso para diseñar ese circuito?
Si saben de la existencia de circuitos asi de explicados, les agradeceria que me lo hagan saber!!! 

Les agradeceria muchisimo


----------



## fernandob (Dic 29, 2012)

PARA MI  el orden es asi:

NO hagas circuitos complicados.
hace comenzando por simples, los que entiendas.
queres hablar de amplis ??

dedica semanas a hacer cosas con un OP en distintas configuraciones.
y proba y practica, y entende de a pasos .

y luego todo se da solo.

ahora si pones un ampli grandecito (no en potencia , si en complejidad) ......son años de ingenieros capos, filtros, acoples, desacoples.

algunas cosas podrs sacarlas, otras cambiar valores que no afectaran, hay cosas que se ponen "por sea caso" , en fin.
esto es como lso mis ladrillos, o como comprar pomos de pintura y pinceles para dibujar cuadros :
las posibiliaddes son infinitas.

yo fui en orden......No armaba nada que no comprendiese.

mira: 
el 555 
decime:
hiciste este circuito que NO ESTA EN NINGUN LADO  ???? 

a ver si adivinas que es (me falto el reset , te lo dejo ) :


----------



## BKAR (Dic 29, 2012)

puedes estudiar todo lo que quieras al 555, se te ocurrirán muchas configuraciones...

no vamos a comparar un datashett de algun 555 con un 755 CMOS....
profundizar en cada uno por ejemplo, entender a cierto nivel el IC.







minimo comprender cada uno de los "bloques" del 555...
pero eso ... es comprender cada uno, Los comparadores, los Flips-Flops....
y ya..ok podemos darnos una idea de la "magia" del 555

con eso basta para demostrar las formulas para astable y monostable.
tampoco encontré calculos y demostraciones buscando en papa google... yo mismo las demostré como jugando.
claro aki entra tener bases matemáticas y demas _*conocimientos previos*_.poco a poco...

es comprendemos cada una de las partes del circuito y como interactuan cada una de ellas...
si no entiendes algo,o falta algo, retrocede.... poco a poco.  pd: recuerda existe el foro!!!

muchas veces en los circuitos que abundan por ahi, solo dan una breve explicación necesaria... mala aveces o ninguna... que le vamos a hacer..ajja

ya sea el solo 555, algun circuito que tenga un 555, o un cualquier circuito en general....


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> sabes como es tu gato por dentro ??
> o tu hermana ??? . . . . . . .



*"SI"*, dijo Jack the Ripper. 




  No me pude contener


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2012)

para armar un esquema o circuito ,para que querés saber como esta echo el ic ?
es como ir al restauran pedir una ensalada y que te den la receta,luego que expliquen como le hace el horticultor para producir el tomate y la lechuga,,,y como se hace el vinagre ,como se fabrica el plato y los cubiertos ,,,,,,,,


----------



## elcucarachon (Ene 15, 2013)

Hola hola... posteo aca ya que estamos hablando del 555, tengo una duda con un esquema... no logro entender que pin es -in y +in, me quedan 3 patas sin conectar! jja


----------



## fernandob (Ene 15, 2013)

son las entradas trigger y theresould.

se que ve que el que hizo eso SI DEDICO TIEMPO A ENTENDER EL CHIP.
y en vez de llamar theresould y trigger (que de donde sacaron esos nombres ) , lsas llama de forma mas entendible para el


----------

